
India's Richest Man Takes on Zoom - hrishikesh1990
https://www.linkedin.com/feed/update/urn:li:activity:6684712952307716096/
======
villgax
> [https://inc42.com/buzz/reliances-jiomeet-ridiculed-at-
> launch...](https://inc42.com/buzz/reliances-jiomeet-ridiculed-at-launch-for-
> copy-pasting-zoom/)

By blatantly copying Zoom UI & app logo

